# Cosa vuol dire GeCHI ?.... Sbizzarritevi!

## codadilupo

Il poll ha durata di 15 giorni a partire da.... adesso!

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

so di andare contro corrente ma, personalmente, preferisco la seconda opzione, perché le altre soluzioni (fin'ora) non riescono a inserire l'idea della copaternità svizzera del progetto... 

Coda

----------

## shev

Aggiungo un dettaglio: se qualcuno ha qualche altra proposta la posti pure, varrà come nuovo candidato e come voto. Chi vorrà votare l'eventuale nuovo condidato basterà che posti a sua volta un messaggio in cui lo dice, verrà così conteggiato nel computo finale.

Per il resto valgono le solite "regole": evitate assolutamente di commentare, date il voto e basta (per non creare un topic chilometrico inutilmente), votate una sola volta.

Buon poll a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Starebbe bene anche Gentoo Caos Italiano  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Forse vado controcorrente io: ma GeCHI non era stato scelto giù come acronimo?

Se si lo trovo brutto da cambiare   :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Starebbe bene anche Gentoo Caos Italiano   

 

 *dizionario wrote:*   

>  Pagina 71
> 
> Caos (dal latino chaos e dal greco ...)
> 
> Nella cosmologia greca, il chaos è l'insieme disordinato e indeterminato degli elementi materiali che preesistono al kosmos, al tutto meravigliosamente ordinato. Oggi, almeno per i matematici e i fisici, la parola caos ha un signfficato decisamente meno generale. E anche piú deterministico. Il caos, anzi il caos deterministico, è la scienza che studia i grandi effetti provocati da piccole cause. O, in termini piú rigorosi, la dinamica dei sistemi non lineari e, comunque, dei sistemi divergenti. Sistemi cosí sensibili alle condizioni iniziali che la loro evoluzione nel tempo (almeno in un tempo medio-lungo) risulta, di fatto, imprevedibile.
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Forse vado controcorrente io: ma GeCHI non era stato scelto giù come acronimo?

 

Bhe, se n'era scelto uno per dare un senso al nome, ma molti avevano manifestato perplessità e s'era rimasti con quella di definirlo per bene nel caso gechi avesse vinto il poll. O questo almeno è quello che ricordo. Tanto il favorito resta il significato originale, ma metti che qualcuno ha il colpo di genio  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

> Proposta:
> 
> Ge = "Gentoo(ists)"
> 
> CH = "Confederatio Helvetica" (?)
> ...

 

no no piano!!! qui non si tratta di cambiare il nome del gruppo, ma definire il significato dell'acronimo!!!

a mio parere si potrebbe tenere:

GeCHI

Gentoo Channel [Confoederatio Helvetica - Italia]

----------

## MyZelF

Io ho votato per Gentoo Channel Italia.

Non me ne vogliano gli amici svizzeri, ma suona decisamente meglio! Inoltre mesi fa, al momento di votare per la scelta del nome del gruppo, avevo votato Gechi perchè l'acronimo era stato inizialmente presentato con questo significato (Gentoo Channel Italia, per l'appunto).

Ad ogni modo, mi sembra abbastanza chiaro, nel manifesto, la co-paternità della svizzera:

 *Manifesto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'associazione ha lo scopo di promuovere e sostenere iniziative volte alla diffusione di Gentoo Linux in Italia e Svizzera Italiana
> 
> 

 

quindi non mi sentirò troppo in colpa...  :Smile: 

---edit---

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il resto valgono le solite "regole": evitate assolutamente di commentare, date il voto e basta (per non creare un topic chilometrico inutilmente), votate una sola volta.
> 
> 

 

Questa nota me l'ero persa, comunque ormai ho irrimediabilmente compromesso la lunghezza del post, tentando di portare acqua al mio mulino...  :Smile: Last edited by MyZelF on Wed Jan 07, 2004 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xegallo

GeCHI = Gente Che Ha Idee

----------

## matteo*

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *l0rdt wrote:*   Proposta:
> 
> Ge = "Gentoo(ists)"
> 
> CH = "Confederatio Helvetica" (?)
> ...

 

ma il messaggio che hai quotato dov'è??

io non lo vedo nella lista.. è stato cancellato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non me ne vogliano gli amici svizzeri, ma suona decisamente meglio! Inoltre mesi fa, al momento di votare per la scelta del nome del gruppo, avevo votato Gechi perchè l'acronimo era stato inizialmente presentato con questo significato (Gentoo Channel Italia, per l'appunto).

 

Non siamo proprio considerati da nessuno  :Sad:  . No dai scherzo io non voto perche' mi va benissimo qualsiasi cosa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## MyZelF

Va bene i "ci sono già troppi sticky" e i "non commentiamo", ma mi sembra che questo poll sia caduto nel dimenticatoio... possibile abbiano votato così pochi aspiranti Gechi?

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GeCHI
> 
> Gentoo Channel [Confoederatio Helvetica - Italia]

 

Questo se prevedi di stampare solo magliette XXL... ci vuole spazio per scrivere tutta questa pappardella...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti!

Ma Gentoo Chaos Italiano è ancora una proposta valida o l'avete abolita? Perchè se è disponibile mi piace un sacco, in caso contrario sceglierò qualcos'altro...

Che la forza sia con voi!

Nic

----------

## akiross

Hola

io ho votato Gentoo Confoederatio Helvetica Italia, non tanto perche' mi piacesse (anzi, preferivo la prima o ancora meglio Gentoo CHaos Italia  :Smile: , ma mi era sembrato che GeCHI fosse stato scelto proprio per quello, e comunque mi sembra giusto dare spazio e voce anche a chi non e' italiano ma discute con noi, nonostante la nostra maggioranza.

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e comunque mi sembra giusto dare spazio e voce anche a chi non e' italiano ma discute con noi, nonostante la nostra maggioranza.
> 
> 

 

Oddio, qualche volta mi vengono dei dubbi sul fatto che gli italiani siano la maggioranza... 'sti svizzeri spuntano come funghi!!!

E comuqnue... a me gli acronimi piacciono sopratutto perché ognuno poi gli da il significato che preferisce... e per le magliette basta ci sia scritto solo gechi  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Va bene i "ci sono già troppi sticky" e i "non commentiamo", ma mi sembra che questo poll sia caduto nel dimenticatoio... possibile abbiano votato così pochi aspiranti Gechi?

 

Ehmmm... in effetti. Pero', dai, una 40ina di voti non sono poi cosi' pochi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, ricordatevi le regole: non commentate assolutamente! Si può postare solo per votare acronimi non presenti nella lista, punto. Ma evitate i commenti. E' un discorso di gestione del poll e di ordine (siete tutti scusati per aver commentato, quindi ovviamente evitate eventuali post di scuse  :Wink:  ).

Per la questione dello sticky adesso vedo, se ne levo uno degli altri metto questo, non possiamo avere troppi topic sticky. Oppure mi inventerò qualcos'altro.

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehmmm... in effetti. Pero', dai, una 40ina di voti non sono poi cosi' pochi 
> 
> 

 

Infatti prima che uppassi il post ce n'erano sì e no una ventina...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oddio, qualche volta mi vengono dei dubbi sul fatto che gli italiani siano la maggioranza... 'sti svizzeri spuntano come funghi!!!

 

Dubbi ???? Io sono certo che siano in maggioranza ! D'altr'onde, ogni estate va a fuoco la svizzera: vuoi negargli questa patria virtuale  ?  :Laughing:  [/quote]

/me davvero trooooppo stanco !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ricordatevi le regole: non commentate assolutamente! Si puo' postare solo per votare acronimi non presenti nella lista, punto. Ma evitate i commenti. E' un discorso di gestione del poll e di ordine

 

Scusa se insisto, ma se l'unico motivo per cui sconsigli di commentare e' la leggibilita'  del post e delle eventuali proposte alternative, queste "regole" mi sembrano poco sensate.

Credo sia molto piu' importante dare la possibilita'  a tutti, anche a chi non frequenta quotidianamente il forum, di votare... e i vari commenti, oltre a motivare le scelte (suppongo sia un'azione legittima, visto che il forum li prevede), consentono di mantenere visibile il poll.

Se il problema e' solo la leggibilita' , mi offro volontario per il conteggio dei voti alle altre proposte, a conclusione del poll.

Se c'e' qualche altra valida motivazione per vietare i commenti, mi scuso fin d'ora.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (siete tutti scusati per aver commentato, quindi ovviamente evitate eventuali post di scuse  ).
> 
> 

 

ops...   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Se il problema e' solo la leggibilita' , mi offro volontario per il conteggio dei voti alle altre proposte, a conclusione del poll

 

Ok, assunto  :Very Happy: 

Il discorso è che questa volta il poll è abbastanza semplice e con poche proposte alternative, quindi il tutto risulta cmq gestibile e controllabile, ma in altre situazioni (vedi scelta del nome) i commenti e le proposte erano una marea, quindi o si poneva un limite logico alla possibilità di replicare al topic o si sarebbe degenerati nel caos con conseguente difficoltà di gestione dei voti/nuove proposte. Senza contare che si tratta di un poll, quindi uno dovrebbe votare e basta.

Conosciamo tutti la grande voglia di chiacchierare e fare battute dei Gechi (me compreso  :Mr. Green:  ), quindi il rischio di esplosioni eponenziali di messaggi è reale  :Wink: 

Ecco quindi che allora sono "nate queste poche regolette" che mi sembrava logico mantenere per i vari poll di questo tipo. Ma se preferite lasciare libero sfogo ai commenti più o meno pertinenti fate pure, tanto alla fine i conteggi li fa MyZelf  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Gentoo Channel Italia a me continua a piacere mi spiace per chi vive in svizzara ma si può intendere come lingua comunemente parlate  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma se preferite lasciare libero sfogo ai commenti più o meno pertinenti fate pure, tanto alla fine i conteggi li fa MyZelf 

 

Non stavo scherzando, lo farò!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Forse vado controcorrente io: ma GeCHI non era stato scelto giù come acronimo?
> 
> Se si lo trovo brutto da cambiare  

 

Sono d'accordo io dire di lasciare quello che avevamo scelto (e lo dice un svizzero  :Very Happy: , in piu' il risultato del poll e' chiaro ). Imho l'importante e' quello che fa l'associazione.

----------

## shev

Sbaglio o il poll è giunto al termine? Si può nomnare l'acronimo definitivo? Se così fosse giustizia è fatta, visto che il popolo ha confermato il significato originale  :Smile: 

Lascio la parola finale a chi ha aperto il poll

----------

## MyZelF

In attesa che si faccia vivo coda, svolgo il compito per cui mi ero proposto...  :Smile: 

```

Cosa vuol dire GeCHI ?

======================

Totale voti: 54

Gentoo Channel Italia

32 voti (59,25%)

Gentoo Confoederatio Helvetica - Italia

16 voti (29,62%)

Gentoo Chost Italiano

2 voti (3,70%)

Gentoo Chaos Italiano

2 voti (3,70%)

Gentoo Channel [Confoederatio Helvetica - Italia]

1 voto (1,85%)

Gente Che Ha Idee

1 voto (1,85%)

```

----------

